# italian knife fighting styles, some videos



## brokenbonz (Sep 24, 2009)

general:





 
Apulian (south-eastern Italy):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRtviYT9eH0&feature=related





 (knife and string)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2_Cy7sDNyc&feature=related (knife and string)


Sicilian:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDI9fLaPeXs&feature=related


----------



## Nolerama (Sep 24, 2009)

nice!


----------

